# Waveceptor Wvq600 - What Use Is The 24hr Dial?



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Reading the thread on the change from BST, I was pleased to see that some other forum members have a WaveCeptor WVQ600. I bought one of these about month ago, and it's a crackin' watch - it has everything I need on it. And more...

One thing puzzles me. What use is the 24hr repeater dial? You see this on other watches, too. OK, it tells you if it's night or day. Useful in a submarine, I suppose. Is it there to make the watch look more complicated than it is? To even the face up? For bling factor?

The only possible use I can think of on this particular watch is to compare the 24hr dual time with your current time zone. You can see how many hours difference there is at a, well, not a glance - more of a long squint and a think.

But useful? Nah, I don't think so.

If you think differently, pray tell.

Egads,

Badger


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

As much as I love the WVQ600, it is the most complicated/frustrating watch in terms of buttons and features that I own and I am constantly having to RTFM to figure out various functions or even to return it to its "normal" timekeeping mode! This is where Ventura's EasySkrollÂ® wheel is so wonderful









As far as I can tell, the 24-hr dial is just that, a 24-hr dial, no more, no less (i just checked the manual







)


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello

I bought my Casio WVQ600 this summer. Nice to have an "atomic", solar powered everyday watch.

I'm a bit disappointed with the bracelet, not the same quality as the case, I use it on a brown "Panerai" style Morellato leather strap. (are going to try it on a black rubber strap from Roy)

I agree with you that the 24hr dial is not very useful, and when you have to use the stopwatch, it takes upp to 30 sec before the watch is ready for use.

deBalzac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we could just turn this into a "name the most useless function you've ever seen on a watch" thread


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> we could just turn this into a "name the most useless function you've ever seen on a watch" thread


IMHO.....the Tachymeter bezel....

Although I have quite a few with this feature....I have yet to find a serious use for it........how many folks _really_ count the mile-posts on a motorway?....OK apart from Jason









Far better is the provision of a Telemetry scale.

Just my tuppence worth

Roger


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> we could just turn this into a "name the most useless function you've ever seen on a watch" thread


How about a false non-moving divers' bezel?

Or the "decompression count-down" from 0 to 15 or 20 mins on some Seiko & Casio divers which is_ printed on the dial?_

Egads,

Badger


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> IMHO.....the Tachymeter bezel....
> 
> Roger


No, I can't see the point of a chronograph without one.

However I do work where there is a huge amount of mileposts and quarter miles

Paul D


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:


> we could just turn this into a "name the most useless function you've ever seen on a watch" thread










Never in my wildest dreams did I think I'd ever have a reason to show a picture of this watch, but now I do

*Yeah... Whatever!*










Photo Gallery? > nul


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > we could just turn this into a "name the most useless function you've ever seen on a watch" thread
> ...


WTF???!!!







Please explain what on earth this is supposed to be used for?!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, right now (21:15), I am approaching the "Require Doctor" phase! So maybe it does have some merit


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

As a fellow owner of that model Waveceptor, I can confirm it just gives the current time in 24 hr format. Pretty useless really, though I suppose it gives a quick comparison to the dual-time zone 24 hour dial next to it. I certainly never use it.










I also have to RTFM on regular occasions...









Hey - according to the time on my photo, I require food and water. Now I know why I get hungry and thirsty at 2.15!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> No, I can't see the point of a chronograph without one.


A chronographs primary function does not require a bezel at all.

Check out the RLT15


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

I'm with Roger on this one.

Whilst I don't mind the looks of a Tachy dial I have never had use for one.

The only other thing that I find mildly annoying is 5 - 10 15 -20 etc gradations on a 'normal' watch FACE (obviously don't mind 'em on a moveable bezel) with the only exception - because there is always an exception - being on a Fleiger type watch ... where I think they are not only appropriate but also aesthetically pleasing. Otherwise they are just clutter for me.

JMHO


----------

